# Being Harassed And Unable to Run Away because of Bowels



## helpme! (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi,

I'm new here and very scared. I made a few replies to people mentioning this but I decided to also make a new post about this. Since I started grad school, I developed some embarrassing bowel noises (sounds like gurgling, squeals, internal farts) that sounded off 24/7 everyday and every night, completely pissing off all my neighbors and suitemates. I live with 3 girls none of whom I know who will badmouth and make fun of me behind my back. My roommate avoids our room and while she says she hasn't heard anything- I think she's lying because the others complain and make fun of me so much. The worst are the people who live next door and across the hall, who are friends and constantly mock and ridicule me for these sounds I can't control. The walls are paper thin, so you can hear EVERYTHING, even in the bathroom. I've heard them making awful remarks about me since I started living here 2 months ago every night - no exaggeration. My bowels have pissed them off so much that they hate on everything I do now and harass me verbally through the walls and on the streets with other people. A lot of people in the building go to my school and they will also bully me from afar and mock me with other strangers. Authorities in the building think I'm being ridiculous and badmouth me too (the gossip has spread to maintenance and dining hall people, etc. who laugh, roll their eyes when they see me) I can't go anywhere without being laughed at or having my stomach act up. There's no privacy where I live, and I can't break the lease because there is no opening. My test results came back negative, so I can't apply for disability accommodation next year either I think.

It looks like I have no choice but to stay here for the year. I've already thought about taking my life because of the sheer trauma and embarrassment I have and am still going through. I'm literally going mad because of it. I don't know what to do.


----------



## helpme! (Nov 28, 2018)

I'd be happy to hear if anyone has suggestions on how to combat the harassment or how to deal with strange gut noises if they have them. But if you have a few words of kindness or sympathy, then I'd also like to hear that too. This is just a really painful situation for me. Because it's not my fault and yet I feel it also is.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i am so sorry you are having to go through all this and that people are harassing and bullying you.

these people are extremely cruel. gut noises (borborygmi) are normal, they happen to everybody and they are NOT your fault. how would these people like it if the show were on the other foot and they were the ones being bullied like that.

i'm sorry but i honestly have no idea what to tell you to do to combat all this other than just try to ignore them and try not to take all their cruel remarks to heart (hard, i know) and just try to hold your head high and go about your business. you can do a google search for articles that tell you how to try to minimalize gut noises.

and try to keep your eye on the light at the end of the tunnel. this will not go on forever. hopefully once your lease is up, you can rent a studio or one bedroom apartment.

i do wish i could give you more help in dealing with this. hopefully someone else can. all i can offer is support and sympathy.


----------



## helpme! (Nov 28, 2018)

Thank you. I know there's not really much I can do - I will probably have to stick it out and hope for the best, but I was glad that you gave me these kind words. I'll keep looking at your message everyday if I have to, just to get myself through this.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i really feel for you. you're in such a tough situation. and, yes, unfortunately there's not much you can do except, like you said, stick it out and hope for the best.

i really wish i could do something to help you. pm me if you ever need someone to talk to. take care.


----------



## beatingIBS (Jul 22, 2018)

In relation to the bullying side I think someone has already answered what I would answer. Regarding the medical condition side, can't you go to a doctor and ask for some medication to help control those noises? Like gazes suppressing medication. Probably this would help a bit.


----------



## yendi26 (Feb 26, 2015)

I also experience stomach noises and I know how hard it can be. I've been to plenty of doctors who were unable to help me because all my test results would come out fine. Maybe you can try some gas relief medication to help subside the noises. I haven't tried this yet, but I also heard that digestive enzymes can be very helpful. I just bought a bottle of digestive enzymes to see if it helps with the stomach noises. So I will let you know the results.


----------

